# How to run program without WM on fullscreen



## User7 (Sep 20, 2015)

I want to turn on some program without Window Manager, but Firefox start at 1/4 surface of the page  What I should to do if start fullscreen? Resolution is set correctly.


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 20, 2015)

Use the standard X geometry option:
	
	



```
firefox -geometry <width>x<height>
```
  Unfortunately there is no way to just say "fullscreen"; you have to give pixel values.


----------



## User7 (Sep 20, 2015)

can I set it in .xinitrc?


----------



## Oko (Sep 20, 2015)

User7 said:


> can I set it in .xinitrc?


Yes, you can.


----------



## User7 (Sep 20, 2015)

So, why I see black screen now


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2015)

Did you use actual values for width and height?


----------



## User7 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, I was set into .xinitrc


```
exec /usr/local/bin/firefox -geometry 1600x900-10+10
```
 and firefox now is at central off the screen


----------



## protocelt (Sep 21, 2015)

If you want Firefox to start at the screen resolution your using, the command would be  `/usr/local/bin/firefox -geometry 1600x900+0+0` assuming that is the screen resolution being used. You need to adjust the geometry in your command accordingly. For example, if you have a panel at the top of the screen that is 20 pixels wide vertically and you want Firefox to open using all remaining desktop space, the command would then be`/usr/local/bin/firefox -geometry 1600x880+0+20`. See the X(7) man page for more information on geometry

If you want to execute Firefox on startup/login, maybe consider creating a small startup script to call from xinitrc to give X a chance to fully startup before Firefox is started.


----------

